# 20+ lb channel cats anyone?



## AkronCATS

Who has caught a channel cat over 20 lbs In Ohio? I have been fishing tournaments for about 6 years now and i have yet to see one. l


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93

I have one from sandusky bay scaled weighed from shore 35 inches 20 1/4#s, safely photoed and released


----------



## Catproinnovations

I've got two both from tappan well my wife actually caught one of them lol one last year in July one 4 yrs ago in July first was 21# hers was 20.8# that was her first time out channel cat fishing


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone

Ive only seen one over 20lbs.....happened this year actually....from the northern half of ohio. I have seen quite a few 16s and 18s though. I have the pic of the channel but my buddy who caught it didnt post it anywhere. So there may be a reason for that. Might be trying to keep his spot top secret. Lol.

You will have to take my word on it I guess. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## whodeynati

I just saw a topic on a catfish forum with a 25.5 lb just recently caught in Sandusky Bay? During a tournament none the less.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Salmonid

my personal best was 18.2 durring a tourney at Clear Fork Lake about 4 yeas ago. I got a pic somewhere but it didnt top the 20 lb mark. 
Whodeynati, I think i know the fish your talking about but it wasnt at a tourney and the pics I saw were questionable at best if its the same fish. 

I know Sandusky Bay has some real nice fish though so its not out of the question for up there. 

Salmonid


----------



## ducky152000

17 lbs for me, but im not a channel fishermen. I just have to put up with them all the time.


----------



## Fishnhunt

I target big channels at mogadore in northeast ohio. I average 2 10#+ fish a night. The biggest one I have caught was just shy of 18 and that was two years ago. I am actually going out tonight, my goal is to break 20 this year.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Slab assassin 55

Fishinghunt how long did that 18 pounder measure?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid

I know my 18.2 was right at 34" and was a healthy female, not a long fish

Salmonid


----------



## Fishnhunt

The 18 was right about 35".


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Boostedawdfun

I saw a pic of a channel that supposedly topped the scale at 30 lbs. It came out of Rocky Fork this year. It was massive in the pic.


----------



## catmando

I've caught 3 over 20 this year.


----------



## Fisherman 3234

This guy is my PB channel, 35 inches long, 18.2 lbs. I've only seen one channel that for sure without a doubt was over 20 lbs, and it was a horse....


----------



## Fishnhunt

The first pic is my personal best at 17 pounds and around 34"
the second pic is my biggest this year at 15.5 and 32"
The third pic is my buddy's 15 pound fish. don't remember length
The last pic is my cousin with his 18 pounder, the fish was big all around at 36"


----------



## rustyfish

Nice pics guys. So where are the pics of the 20's at? 

This is probably my PB (31.5), I still have a long ways to go to get to 20#


----------



## Siskiefu

Here's my best one, beam is 70"








No scale/measure, but easily beat out my 17lb'er in the bay.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## centerpinpin

Here's mine...20 on the dot out of sandusky about a month ago.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dstiner86

Dang these are all some nice fish! A guy I know caught a 26lber in a pond down the road from me .. thing was massive and every day I drive past this pond and think of it in there.... my pb tho is maybe 10# ...one day tho ill hit that 20# mark!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishnhunt

Pin....that fish is a hawg. Cool coloration and looks super healthy


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Scum_Frog

awesome channel pin....what set up were you using in the bay?? We fish there quite often but havent landed any BIG girls....mainly 18-28" fish.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

My PB channel came from the OH River down by New Richmond back in 2005. It was 18.8lbs and just shy of 35 inches caught the third week of May on a live 7 inch bluegill fishing for flatheads.

The only for sure channel I have seen caught was from the Muskingum River back in 2008.
My buddy has fished the river for 40 years and he called me to come check this fish out. It was 22.4lbs - not sure of length any more. He released it into his gravel pit alive and healthy. He rarely fishes his pit for anything other than bait and it was never caught from the pit. It's the largest channel he's seen from the Muskigum in his 40 years of fishing.

I saw a guy with a channel that would push 20+ at the spillway at Deercreek back in the late 90s. He caught it on a jig fishing for saugeye! I had just pulled up when he landed it (it drew a crowd). It wasn't weighed (at least in my presence). 

Which leads me to believe the OH state record was actually a blue and not a channel. Look at this thread - very few 20 lb channels ever witnessed. Not real likely a 37lber was landed...just my long standing opinion. Anything is possible, but it would be almost double the channel of a lifetime from this state.


----------



## dasmopar

My pb. Long and skinny. Around 12lbs and released for another time.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish

Just a heads up >this guy< will be adding a picture of one after this weekend. I haven't caught it yet but I have a feeling. So I will add a picture of the biggest channel I catch and if it is a dink you guys can all laugh at me for being wrong.


----------



## dasmopar

rustyfish said:


> Just a heads up >this guy< will be adding a picture of one after this weekend. I haven't caught it yet but I have a feeling. So I will add a picture of the biggest channel I catch and if it is a dink you guys can all laugh at me for being wrong.


Just qoutong it so you can't edit it later. I'm going out for my first flathead again this weekend. That channel I just posted was suppost to be my first flatty ever with the bonus of being from the kayak

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Well ole rusty didnt get it done last night. Were headed to the Ohio river.....we'll just see if he can call his shot 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Boostedawdfun

SeanStone said:


> Well ole rusty didnt get it done last night.


That's what she said haha


----------



## MuskieManOhio

here's my biggest channel 31 inches just shy of 16lb


----------



## rustyfish

Blame it on the rain. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## barillms

Ohio River on cut Drum on Aug 18th.
14lbs


----------



## mr.basskisserjunior

The on my profile pic was about twenty lbs


----------

